# to book or not..........norfolk line



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

we will be crossing dover-dunkirk in may..............
is it wise to book,or just take pot luck?
we're flexible on times dates .........as we will be free at last (sounds like we're in jail does'nt it)..........any help appreciated.
i reckon we'd be better taking pot luck and taking an early morning trip...what do you think?.............. :roll: :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Slaphead

I would book if I was certain I was going. I think you will find it costs more if you you just run up. I am basing this on SeaFrance - pre booking price £50-£90 depending on offer. Booking one way on day of sailing £107


stew


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Market research*

Do some market research on other ferries. Norfolks prices shot up this year. I have found P&O as well as Sea France are cheaper on two trips this year.
It would be better to book ahead now season has got under way, judging by the number of M/homes crossing at Easter.


----------

